
While U.S. Workers Fear Automation, Swedish Employees Welcome It - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/609857/while-us-workers-fear-automation-swedish-employees-welcome-it/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2017-12-28&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
nerdponx
_The jobs disappear, and then we train people for new jobs. We won’t protect
jobs. But we will protect workers_

That says it all, doesn't it? In the USA, if you lose your job, it is somehow
your responsibility to retrain yourself, which is infeasible in many cases.

This is an excellent example of where "economism", mindless adherence to Econ
101 principles, fails catastrophically as a system for reasoning about the
real world.

